# Balotelli vs. Palacio



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho trovato alcun topic a riguardo, lo volevo aprire da un po' ma la partita di ieri sera mi è sembrata il riassunto della stagione di Balotelli e Palacio. Spesso vedo che alcuni tendono a giustificare (a volte a ragione, spesso secondo me no) Balotelli dicendo che la squadra non ha alcun gioco e lui ne risente da questo punto di vista. Ma l'Inter che gioco ha? Pur avendo meritato la vittoria, non mi pare abbia mostrato questo gioco scintillante, anzi senza il grandissimo gol di Palacio la partita sarebbe terminata in uno degli 0-0 più brutti della storia della stracittadina. Palacio ha giocato una partita di sacrificio, ha avuto poche occasioni per poter segnare, ma quando possibile si è sempre reso pericoloso e ha deciso il derby con una magia. Eppure anche lui si trova in una squadra tecnicamente scarsa. Balotelli ha segnato 6 gol in 12 partite (il che non sarebbero dei numeri così impietosi, il problema è che ha saltato 5 partite per colpa del suo cervello), Palacio 10 in 17. Siamo così sicuri che Balotelli sia più forte di Palacio? Io tra i 2 probabilmente sceglierei l'argentino, ma non lo dico solamente dopo il gol di ieri sera lo sto preferendo già da qualche mese. Balotelli tecnicamente se avesse un cervello potrebbe valere 3/4 Palacio, ma il suo rendimento in campo dice tutt'altro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Potenzialmente Balotelli a Palacio non lo vede neanche in cartolina, ma attualmente Palacio da le piste a Balotelli perchè sfrutta a pieno il suo potenziale. Cosa che Balotelli non fa e probabilmente non farà mai.


----------



## Ciachi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Palacio e' un ragazzo serio e professionista! Inoltre fa l "attaccante"!!!! Non come quella testa di minxxxa di balo che vaga per il campo in attesa di qualke palla giocabile!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Potenzialmente Balotelli a Palacio non lo vede neanche in cartolina, ma attualmente Palacio da le piste a Balotelli perchè sfrutta a pieno il suo potenziale. Cosa che Balotelli non fa e probabilmente non farà mai.



Il confronto non è casuale. A me Palacio piace molto, ma lo considero un attaccante normalissimo, bravissimo, ma normale, come ce ne sono tanti. Nonostante ciò sta rendendo sicuramente meglio rispetto a Balotelli. Aldilà del gol fatti, sono proprio le prestazioni di Mario ad essere raccapriccianti. Palacio, invece, è quasi sempre uno dei migliori dell'Inter. A livello di serietà Palacio batte Balotelli 10-0.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Potenzialmente Balotelli a Palacio non lo vede neanche in cartolina, ma attualmente Palacio da le piste a Balotelli perchè sfrutta a pieno il suo potenziale. Cosa che Balotelli non fa e probabilmente non farà mai.



C'è da dire che Palacio ha 32 anni, è molto più maturo di Balotelli


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nessuno dei due è un fenomeno, ma Palacio dà le piste a Balotelli.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Quando si parla di Balotelli si sentono i soliti discorsi "potenzialmente, se avesse la testa ecc.." sono 4 anni ormai che è questo, non è migliorato di una virgola.

Palacio invece è un buon attaccante che fa una vita da vero professionista e in campo da tutto, gioca per la squadra e soprattutto non ha atteggiamenti da dodicenne come quell'altro.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Palacio ha 32 anni, è molto più maturo di Balotelli



Il cervello o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai. Cassano cerebralmente è lo stesso del gol segnato all'Inter all'esordio in Serie A. Ti pare normale un giocatore che dopo aver giocato da cani un derby 10 minuti dopo la fine della partita entra su Twitter per augurare buon Natale all'arbitro in modo polemico (senza averne alcuna ragione, tra l'altro) e il giorno dopo pensa a smentire la provenienza della sua attuale ragazza? E nessuno gli dice niente? Ti sembra normale che vaghi per il campo in attesa che arrivi un pallone e non si muova di una virgola? E' sempre supponente, si tuffa ogni volta, è insopportabile.
Il Milan è morto, prima nello stile e poi dal punto di vista _tennico-tattico_ (cit.)



Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di Balotelli si sentono i soliti discorsi "potenzialmente, se avesse la testa ecc.." sono 4 anni ormai che è questo, non è migliorato di una virgola.
> 
> Palacio invece è un buon attaccante che fa una vita da vero professionista e in campo da tutto, gioca per la squadra e soprattutto non ha atteggiamenti da dodicenne come quell'altro.


Esatto.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che Palacio ha 32 anni, è molto più maturo di Balotelli



Balotelli a breve fa 24 anni, ma quando vuoi che maturi? È un ragazzino che si sente un dio e non cambierà mai dai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di Balotelli si sentono i soliti discorsi "potenzialmente, se avesse la testa ecc.." sono 4 anni ormai che è questo, non è migliorato di una virgola.
> 
> Palacio invece è un buon attaccante che fa una vita da vero professionista e in campo da tutto, gioca per la squadra e soprattutto non ha atteggiamenti da dodicenne come quell'altro.


Diciamo le cose come stanno. Quest'anno tutti si aspettavano il vero e proprio salto di qualità di Balotelli, ma a me a tratti sembra essere addirittura peggiorato, sia perchè lui è un c......e e sia per la squadra, anche se come qualcuno ha sottolineato sopra, non è che Palacio dietro di lui abbia sti grandi giocatori che lo aiutino.


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2013)

Palacio ha un'intelligenza calcistica superiore, non solo rispetto a Balotelli, ma anche rispetto a molti altri Big. E' più forte di Balotelli, con lui ora avremo sicuramente più punti. Non so come possa essere Balotelli tra qualche anno, ma sicuramente l'intelligenza è un qualcosa si innato che non si può allenare più di tanto


----------



## Dave (23 Dicembre 2013)

Palacio a 24 anni era un giocatorino dai.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> Palacio a 24 anni era un giocatorino dai.



Giocava nel Boca e non era proprio l'ultimo dei cessi.


----------



## Dave (23 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Giocava nel Boca e non era proprio l'ultimo dei cessi.



Fino ai 24 anni era al Huracán e al Banfield.
Balotelli a 24 anni ha già fatto Inter, Manchester City e Milan.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

E' vero che Palacio si è avvicinato al calcio che conta troppo tardi, però in argentina ha vinto campionati su campionati, anche da protagonista ed una coppa libertadores, non male.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che ve ne frega se dà fuoco alla casa, si bomba la Fico o c'ha la macchina mimetica? Un giocatore si giudica da questo? Ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole nella sua vita privata.

Un giocatore si giudica da quello che fa sul campo. Quest'anno sta facendo schifo, lo scorso anno è stato il migliore della squadra insieme ad El Shaarawy e senza di lui non andavamo neanche in Europa League a giocare col Panduri. Questa è la realtà, il resto sono solo ***** mentali che vi fate voi.

Palacio, per la cronaca, fino a 2 anni fa non faceva neanche 10 gol a stagione. A 30 anni è maturato CALCISTICAMENTE.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> Fino ai 24 anni era al Huracán e al Banfield.
> Balotelli a 24 anni ha già fatto Inter, Manchester City e Milan.



A 24 anni vinceva campionati col Boca, l'anno dopo la Libertadores..è semplicemente arrivato tardi in Europa.

Comunque non tutti hanno Raiola come procuratore, anche Cassano ha giocato nella Roma, Real, Milan, Inter..non vuol dire niente.


----------



## Dave (23 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A 24 anni vinceva campionati col Boca, l'anno dopo la Libertadores..è semplicemente arrivato tardi in Europa.


Evidentemente non hai capito bene. Te lo riscrivo va...
Fino ai 24 anni era al Huracán e al Banfield, a gennaio è arrivato al boca e il primo campionato ha fatto 17 partite e 3 gol, caspita un vero campione
E la Libertadores non l'ha vinta l'anno dopo ma due anni dopo a 26 anni.


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2013)

nel 2007 segnò contro di noi nel mondiale per club. Secondo me è stato poco pubblicizzato, ha avuto sfortuna, oppure boh. comunque lo rispetto come professionista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Io Balotelli ad oggi lo scambierei anche con Cerci credo...


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

No no ho capito bene, Palacio è un '82 quindi è un po' difficile che avesse 26 anni quando ha vinto la Libertadores dato che c'ha segnato nella finale dell'Intercontinentale nel 2007 ed era al Boca già da un paio di anni.

Poi non è mai stato un bomber dato che è una seconda punta e non gli hanno mai chiesto di segnare valanghe di gol come a Balotelli.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Dicembre 2013)

Se il discorso è limitato alla "testa" non c'entra tanto Palacio, potremmo prendere come esempi pure Pellissier, Gilardino, Quagliarella, Pazzini, Toni ecc Riguardo invece al tasso tecnico io continuo a tenermi Balotelli, massacrarlo dopo la prestazione di ieri sarebbe fin troppo facile e secondo me anche ingiusto, anche perchè ho l'impressione che se mai dovessero cederlo lo sostituirebbero con un cesso alla Matri. 

Comunque anche la società a volte potrebbe intervenire in maniera più decisa. Fosse per me gli darei 500.000 euro di multa per ogni simulazione ed ammonizione, forse così imparerebbe a stare al mondo.


----------



## Sesfips (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> Fino ai 24 anni era al Huracán e al Banfield.
> Balotelli a 24 anni ha già fatto Inter, Manchester City e Milan.



In queste società ha spaccato il mondo vedo. Lo hanno dato via appena hanno potuto.
Oh intendiamoci, Balotelli è forte, ma non sarà mai un campione. A 24 anni il tempo ancora ce l'ha, ma è proprio la testa che gli manca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Palacio sta sfruttando tutto il suo potenziale mentre Balotelli no (chissà se lo farà pure lui)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Palacio sta sfruttando tutto il suo potenziale mentre Balotelli no (*chissà se lo farà pure lui*)


Lo so io se lo farà: no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io Balotelli ad oggi lo scambierei anche con Cerci credo...



pazzo...prima vediamolo con un altro Allenatore, un ultima possibilità...come abbiamo fatto con Pato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> pazzo...prima vediamolo con un altro Allenatore, un ultima possibilità...come abbiamo fatto con Pato


Le ultime possibile... quante bestemmie che mi fate tirare con queste ultime possibilità, con i chissà, con i "potenzialmente", me ne fotto, me ne fotto altamente di tutte queste cavolate. Voglio i campioni, i campioni veri, non 'sti mocciosi schifosi e viziati, voglio la gente con la testa sulle spalle.


----------



## O Animal (23 Dicembre 2013)

Io non sarei nemmeno sicuro di scambiarlo con Higuain.. fate voi... 

Per quanto riguarda quello là uno con quel codino mi dà solo la nausea, figuriamoci se voglio vederlo al Milan...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le ultime possibile... quante bestemmie che mi fate tirare con queste ultime possibilità, con i chissà, con i "potenzialmente", me ne fotto, me ne fotto altamente di tutte queste cavolate. Voglio i campioni, i campioni veri, non 'sti mocciosi schifosi e viziati, voglio la gente con la testa sulle spalle.



Io preferisco i Balotelli che può sempre esploderti da un momento all'altro, che i Gilardino, Pazzini (con tutto il rispetto), Llorente gente che ti assicura 10-15 gol e basta non di più

poi grazie al cavolo pure io voglio i Campioni già affermati, pure vecchiotti come Xabi Alonso, Vidic, ma non vengono...poi se vuoi Suarez, Lewandowski, David Silva fatti un giro per tutta Napoli e convinci almeno 100 000 persone a sganciare un po' di soldi per il nostro Presidente povero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io preferisco i Balotelli che può sempre esploderti da un momento all'altro, che i Gilardino, Pazzini (con tutto il rispetto), Llorente gente che ti assicura 10-15 gol e basta non di più
> 
> poi grazie al cavolo pure io voglio i Campioni già affermati, pure vecchiotti come Xabi Alonso, Vidic, ma non vengono...poi se vuoi Suarez, Lewandowski, David Silva fatti un giro per tutta Napoli e convinci almeno 100 000 persone a sganciare un po' di soldi per il nostro Presidente povero


Balotelli non esploderà, anzi spero lo faccia, letteralmente però. Siete ciechi voi a non vedere la realtà dei fatti, mi chiedo soltanto se ci voglia tanto per capirlo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli non esploderà, anzi spero lo faccia, letteralmente però. Siete ciechi voi a non vedere la realtà dei fatti, mi chiedo soltanto se ci voglia tanto per capirlo...



si può esplodere anche avendo una testa di ca...Cantona, Ibrahimovic, Suarez, Totti
certo anch'io ormai sono quasi rassegnato per Balotelli, ma lui è diverso da Cassano, non è un perdente
per me 70% non esplode, 30% si
dico questo perchè difficilmente si cambia in un giorno...serve tempo, pazienza, lavoro e determinazione


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Dicembre 2013)

Premessa: Balotelli, per me, probabilmente rimarrà perennemente al "potenzialmente". Perde troppo spesso la concentrazione ed è molto "superficiale". In questo momento Palacio è migliore, ma concordo con chi sottolinea che l'argentino fino a quasi 30 anni se ne è rimasto in patria. E non è che sia arrivato in Europa in uno squadrone, ma nel Genoa dell'amico Preziosi. è un giocatore che è maturato tardi, adatto per questa Serie A, un giocatore normale e un professionista serio. Se avessi la certezza di avere anche solo il 50% di possibilità che Balotelli esprima tutto il suo potenziale terrei lui tutta la vita, il problema è che, secondo me, queste possibilità si attestano sul 20%.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> pazzo...prima vediamolo con un altro Allenatore, un ultima possibilità...come abbiamo fatto con Pato



Allegri è un incapace, lo sanno anche i muri. Balotelli però è stato cacciato anche da Mourinho e dal suo mentore Mancini che ha fatto di tutto per averlo al City e poi per farlo andare via dopo un anno e mezzo. Sta fallendo anche in questo Milan disastrato. E' il quinto anno che si dice "SE Balotelli mettesse la testa a posto, SE Balotelli maturasse". Se, se, se. In realtà Balotelli è rimasto sempre lo stesso, anzi si è pure involuto.
Il topic non l'ho aperto solamente per confrontare Balotelli con Palacio. Ho preso Palacio come esempio di un giocatore normale che con serietà, dedizione e sacrificio è diventato un buonissimo attaccante, aldilà del fatto di quanti anni abbia e quando sia sbocciato definitivamente. Di attaccanti come Palacio, nonostante lo apprezzi molto, ce ne sono a bizzeffe: questo per far capire quanto basterebbe un attaccante normale che sia in grado di giocare a calcio per sostituire in modo più che degno un attaccante di grande talento ma senza cervello come Balotelli, altro che Mario è insostituibile.


----------



## Rui Costa (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ho letto un po' di post in questo Topic e mi vien da ridere. Adoperate la ''testa'' di Balotelli come uno stop alle sue capacità ed una moltitudine di limitazioni alle sue abilità tecniche. La cosa mi fa ridere perché ci sono stati tanti giocatori con un carattere difficilissimo, folle, da bravate, imprevedibili, gente come Ibrahimovic, Ozil, Cassano etc. Ma a me pare che tutti loro abbiano sempre reso e che sul campo siano stati non solo all'altezza, ma iper-professionali, così come nell'allenamento. E' una questione di principi e morali. Balotelli è il più ignorante tra tutti, un recidivo viziato che reitera ogni settimana i suoi errori e causa figuracce a società, tifosi, allenatori e dirigenza. E' il più problematico giocatore di sempre ed il bello è che è anche sopravvalutato. Sul campo non vale i tre citati. Non venitemi a dire che è la testa di Balotelli a frenarlo, perché gli esempi che ho fatto fruttano l'esatto opposto. E' solo uno svogliato, non capisce l'importanza delle cose e cammina per il campo. Da cedere subito, assieme al Pizzaiolo. Via, non merita di vestire la nostra maglia. E tecnicamente Palacio gli dà le piste perché è professionale, fa il vero attaccante, alla Pippo, è versatile sia di testa che di rapacità, è sobrio e dà il massimo. Balotelli o segna su rigore o scivolava a vuoto, altro non fa. Punto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Allegri è un incapace, lo sanno anche i muri. Balotelli però è stato cacciato anche da Mourinho e dal suo mentore Mancini che ha fatto di tutto per averlo al City e poi per farlo andare via dopo un anno e mezzo. Sta fallendo anche in questo Milan disastrato. E' il quinto anno che si dice "SE Balotelli mettesse la testa a posto, SE Balotelli maturasse". Se, se, se. In realtà Balotelli è rimasto sempre lo stesso, anzi si è pure involuto.
> Il topic non l'ho aperto solamente per confrontare Balotelli con Palacio. Ho preso Palacio come esempio di un giocatore normale che con serietà, dedizione e sacrificio è diventato un buonissimo attaccante, aldilà del fatto di quanti anni abbia e quando sia sbocciato definitivamente. Di attaccanti come Palacio, nonostante lo apprezzi molto, ce ne sono a bizzeffe: questo per far capire quanto basterebbe un attaccante normale che sia in grado di giocare a calcio per sostituire in modo più che degno un attaccante di grande talento ma senza cervello come Balotelli, altro che Mario è insostituibile.



si, ma noi dimentichiamo il fatto che siamo forti solo con i Campioni, secondo me noi con Palacio non facciamo niente lo stesso, un ottimo giocatore che però ha 32 anni...magari fa 20 gol, ma non vinceremo niente...mi tengo Balotelli


----------



## Doctore (23 Dicembre 2013)

a palacio sono arrivati cross...a balotelli ne arrivano 2/3 se gli va bene lanciati in tribuna.
Balotelli per creare azioni da goal deve partire da centrocampo e cercare di saltare piu giocatori possibili...palacio non ha bisogno di fare questo lavoro perche dietro cmq ha una squadra di calcio.


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2013)

Chi ha dietro? Taider, Guarin e due fenomeni sulle fasce come Nagatomo e Jonathan..il lavoro che fa Palacio per la squadra è clamoroso, gioco da solo e svaria su tutto il fronte offensivo.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Dicembre 2013)

Tecnicamente Balotelli tutta la vita.Di testa Palacio.
Non ha nemmeno giocato cosi male nel derby..Ha provato a fare qualcosa,ma non è colpa sua se gioca in una squadraccia.
L'inter è scarsa è vero,ma gioca comunque meglio del Milan è innegabile sta cosa, o se no come si spiega il fatto che l'inter abbia 31 punti e il Milan 19?
Balotelli l'azione se la deve creare da solo,Palacio è servito e riverito!
Dai nel Derby ogni volta che prendeva palla Mario non gliela tiravano via mai (tranne negli ultimi 10 minuti perché era stanchissimo)
Ce chi sopravvaluta Mario,ma anche chi lo sottovaluta troppo e gli da colpe che non ha.
Ha perso un derby cosa deve fare?Tagliarsi le vene?
Non può manco usare twitter?La vita va avanti!Perdere non è la fine del mondo ma a quanto pare qualcuno non ha una vita per pensare a certe cose..


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente Balotelli tutta la vita.Di testa Palacio.
> Non ha nemmeno giocato cosi male nel derby..Ha provato a fare qualcosa,ma non è colpa sua se gioca in una squadraccia.
> L'inter è scarsa è vero,ma gioca comunque meglio del Milan è innegabile sta cosa, o se no come si spiega il fatto che l'inter abbia 31 punti e il Milan 19?
> Balotelli l'azione se la deve creare da solo,Palacio è servito e riverito!
> ...



concordo su tutto ma non sul fatto che l'inter gioca meglio del milan, ha un organizzazione migliore sicuramente ma il milan gioca meglio, cerca almeno di fare la partita ma non è organizzata come squadra, ogni giocatore quando ha la palla non ha la minima idea di quello che deve fare, l'inter può giocare male ma siccome in panchina ha un allenatore che ha insegnato alla squadra a fare determinati movimenti può sempre rischiare in attacco di essere pericolosa anche attaccando con gente come nagatomo taider e jonathan


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo su tutto ma non sul fatto che l'inter gioca meglio del milan, ha un organizzazione migliore sicuramente ma il milan gioca meglio, cerca almeno di fare la partita ma non è organizzata come squadra, ogni giocatore quando ha la palla non ha la minima idea di quello che deve fare, l'inter può giocare male ma siccome in panchina ha un allenatore che ha insegnato alla squadra a fare determinati movimenti può sempre rischiare in attacco di essere pericolosa anche attaccando con gente come nagatomo taider e jonathan



Sono d'accordo. Il Milan cerca di fare la partita perché ha giocatori che tecnicamente non sono affatto scarsi (non tutti purtroppo), il problema è che senza organizzazione di gioco non vai da nessuna parte. Continuo a pensare che la rosa attuale sia da terzo posto (non la reputo inferiore a quella del Napoli, anzi) e che con gli innesti di Rami, Honda e magari Nainggolan dovrebbe addirittura puntare al secondo posto. Invece siamo a +5 dal Sassuolo terzultimo con 19 punti in 17 partite. Se la squadra fosse più organizzata tutti i singoli ne gioverebbero. Secondo me l'Inter ha preso l'allenatore ideale per i giocatori che ha a disposizione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si può esplodere anche avendo una testa di ca...Cantona, Ibrahimovic, Suarez, Totti
> certo anch'io ormai sono quasi rassegnato per Balotelli, ma lui è diverso da Cassano, non è un perdente
> per me 70% non esplode, 30% si
> dico questo perchè difficilmente si cambia in un giorno...serve tempo, pazienza, lavoro e determinazione


Ma Ibrahimovic, Totti e Suarez testa di ca dove? Sono dei professionisti esemplari, esemplari, Balotelli no. Parli di Balotelli come se fosse una roulette, o nero o rosso, in realtà è una roulette con un solo colore, già deciso, se poi vogliamo continuare con i giochini delle percentuali, dei se, fate pure...

Ps: Cantona ha raccolto le scorze di quanto ha seminato, quindi non è esploso manco per niente.

Ps: Cantona aveva una testa di ca e di fatto non ha concluso niente, ha raccolte le scorze


----------



## Gas (24 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di Balotelli si sentono i soliti discorsi "potenzialmente, se avesse la testa ecc.." sono 4 anni ormai che è questo, non è migliorato di una virgola.



Concordo, forse noi PENSIAMO che abbia un grande potenziale ma magari il suo potenziale è questo che sta dimostrando, nulla di più, nulla di meno.
Io se fossi l'allenatore del Milan ed avessi in squadra Palacio e Balotelli non schiererei MAI Mario, Palacio è molto superiore a mio avviso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Media gol di* Palacio* all'Inter: un gol ogni *126 minuti*

Media gol di *Balotelli* al Milan: un gol ogni *130 minuti*


Però Palacio è fortissimo, Balotelli è sopravvalutato...


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Media gol di* Palacio* all'Inter: un gol ogni *126 minuti*
> 
> Media gol di *Balotelli* al Milan: un gol ogni *130 minuti*
> 
> ...



Palacio non se lo fila nessuno, di Balotelli se ne parla ogni santo giorno alla nausea e viene considerato senza motivo un campione o un fuoriclasse. Palacio è un giocatore normale, come ce ne sono tanti (ma che oltre a segnare gioca per la squadra a differenza di Balotelli), non capisco per quale motivo Balotelli dovrebbe essere considerato un campione. Visto quanto si parla di Mario, non solo è sopravvalutato, ma è proprio il giocatore italiano più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 10 anni, IMHO.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma Ibrahimovic, Totti e Suarez testa di ca dove? Sono dei professionisti esemplari, esemplari, Balotelli no. Parli di Balotelli come se fosse una roulette, o nero o rosso, in realtà è una roulette con un solo colore, già deciso, se poi vogliamo continuare con i giochini delle percentuali, dei se, fate pure...
> 
> Ps: Cantona ha raccolto le scorze di quanto ha seminato, quindi non è esploso manco per niente.
> 
> Ps: Cantona aveva una testa di ca e di fatto non ha concluso niente, ha raccolte le scorze



Rimangono sempre delle teste matte quei 3 che centra che sono dei professionisti...anzi nel Calcio ci sono più teste matte che bravi ragazzi...e cmq venderlo a giugno è da pazzi...tanto chi viene al posto suo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Media gol di* Palacio* all'Inter: un gol ogni *126 minuti*
> 
> Media gol di *Balotelli* al Milan: un gol ogni *130 minuti*
> 
> ...



ma infatti...io non capisco certi discorsi...quello a 32 anni farà al massimo un altra stagione da grande Attaccante poi basta...come ha fatto Milito...1 anno a genoa e 2 all'inter


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Palacio non se lo fila nessuno, di Balotelli se ne parla ogni santo giorno alla nausea e viene considerato senza motivo un campione o un fuoriclasse. Palacio è un giocatore normale, come ce ne sono tanti (ma che oltre a segnare gioca per la squadra a differenza di Balotelli), non capisco per quale motivo Balotelli dovrebbe essere considerato un campione. Visto quanto si parla di Mario, non solo è sopravvalutato, ma è proprio il giocatore italiano più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 10 anni, IMHO.



Per un attaccante contano soprattutto i gol e Balotelli lo scorso anno ha fatto gli stessi gol di Palacio giocando la metà.

Che quest'anno stia giocando male è un conto, ma lo scorso anno vinceva le partite da solo


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per un attaccante contano soprattutto i gol e Balotelli lo scorso anno ha fatto gli stessi gol di Palacio giocando la metà.
> 
> Che quest'anno stia giocando male è un conto, ma lo scorso anno vinceva le partite da solo


L'anno scorso tutta la squadra girava bene quando è arrivato lui, ha iniziato a giocare solamente per lui e Mario ha reso abbastanza bene (anche se metà dei gol li ha fatti su rigore e in molte partite non ha giocato così bene nemmeno l'anno scorso). Ma già l'anno scorso ha saltato troppe partite a cause delle sue solite sceneggiate patetiche. Quest'anno ne sta combinando di tutti i colori e sta giocando malissimo, ma non perché non sia in forma ma perché non aziona il cervello e pensa di essere come Ronaldo, Messi o Ibra. Ha 24 anni, se avesse cervello si dovrebbe puntare tutto su di lui perché è ancora giovane, ma se non ha testa non ce l'avrà mai. Da 5 anni si parla del potenziale di Balotelli e siamo ancora qui a parlarne in questo modo. Come si fa a puntare tutto su un giocatore completamente inaffidabile? Se siete contenti di avere in squadra un giocatore così contenti voi, io non lo sono per niente. Tecnicamente vale 20 Inzaghi, finirà per fare un ventesimo di quello che ha fatto Pippo nella sua carriera.


----------



## Gas (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Per un attaccante contano soprattutto i gol e Balotelli lo scorso anno ha fatto gli stessi gol di Palacio giocando la metà.
> 
> Che quest'anno stia giocando male è un conto, ma lo scorso anno vinceva le partite da solo



Secondo me non vinceva le partite da solo.
L'anno scorso ha segnato gli stessi goal di Palacio giocando la metà ma tirando il doppio dei rigori, senza rigori ha segnato giustamente la metà di Palacio allora...


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Quindi sta giocando male perchè pensa di essere Ibra? Ma che discorsi sono, dai...


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo me non vinceva le partite da solo.
> L'anno scorso ha segnato gli stessi goal di Palacio giocando la metà ma tirando il doppio dei rigori, senza rigori ha segnato giustamente la metà di Palacio allora...



Quasi tutti se li è procurati lui però


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque anche in termini di assist siamo li, tutti e due fanno un assist ogni 300 minuti. Però non ho ancora capito perchè Palacio è fortissimo e Balotelli è sopravvalutato


----------



## Gas (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Comunque anche in termini di assist siamo li, tutti e due fanno un assist ogni 300 minuti. Però non ho ancora capito perchè Palacio è fortissimo e Balotelli è sopravvalutato



Li hai visti giocare entrambi ?


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Li hai visti giocare entrambi ?


Si, quest'anno Balotelli sta giocando male. Lo scorso anno è stato superiore a Palacio


----------



## Dave (24 Dicembre 2013)

Hanno anche due fisici molto differenti, quindi periodi di cali di forma diversi durante la stagione.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quindi sta giocando male perchè pensa di essere Ibra? Ma che discorsi sono, dai...



Non ho detto quello.
Ho detto che non sta giocando male perché è in un legittimo momento di appannamento (che può capitare a tutti) ma semmai perché non ha cervello, credo di averlo scritto 300 volte. Il tutto viene amplificato per l'assenza di gioco della squadra e questo vale per tutti, ma da un presunto campione/fuoriclasse mi aspetto che trascini la squadra in un momento negativo non dico sempre ma almeno ogni tanto, cosa che ha fatto solamente contro il Napoli, nonostante si sia fatto espellere a fine partita. E' stato pagato più di 20 milioni, non è stato un investimento secondario (lo stesso vale anche per El Shaarawy, come valeva per Pato quando è arrivato).


----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2013)

balotelli vs palacio?? ma non c'é storia, Palacio non arriva neanche al calzino a Balotelli..l'unica differenza é la maturità di Palacio e la sua professionalità-serietà, che balotelli ancora si sogna di avere. Calcisticamente parlando balo se lo mangia a colazione, senza se e senza ma….


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Dicembre 2013)

Balotelli, come ho già scritto nel suo post, deve capire che quella che il Milan gli sta offrendo è un'occasione d'oro. Mario deve dimostrare di poter essere il leader della squadra ogni partita, deve caricarsi la squadra sulle spalle. Per ora lo sta facendo a sprazzi. Se riuscisse a capire cosa gli viene chiesto potrebbe essere veramente una stella a livello Mondiale.


----------



## Dexter (24 Dicembre 2013)

Balotelli al City era un altro tipo di giocatore. Molto più forte. Ho rivisto quel Balotelli le prime presenze in rossonero,poi il vuoto. Avrà anche problemi di testa,ma tecnicamente è molto sopravvalutato. E' una buona prima punta e niente più,come può essere un Edin Dzeko. Ai livelli di Suarez e Lewandovski non arriverà mai,senza scomodare Messi e Ronaldo. Delle sue caratteristiche sfrutta solamente il calcio da fermo. Il tiro da fuori,che ha,non lo prova praticamente mai. Il dribbling lo utilizza solo (inutilmente) sulla fascia. La fisicità pazzesca a volte è evidente,ma se continua a buttarsi non fa che renderlo ancora più ridicolo agli occhi degli arbitri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Rimangono sempre delle teste matte quei 3 che centra che sono dei professionisti...anzi nel Calcio ci sono più teste matte che bravi ragazzi...e cmq venderlo a giugno è da pazzi...tanto chi viene al posto suo?


Che c'entra che sono dei professionisti? Ma di che cosa stiamo parlando? C'entra che Suarez in questo modo è uno dei più grandi centravanti del mondo, c'entra che Totti a quaranta anni fa ancora la differenza in serie A e Ibrahimovic sta disintegrando ogni record. Balotelli non vale più di Cerci, anzi, Cerci ha fatto anche meglio.
Poi certo, Balotelli me lo tengo fino alla morte se la sua alternativa dev'essere Bonazzoli, però con l'intenzione di mettere in piedi un progetto serio lo venderei al volo.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Dicembre 2013)

Palacio in ogni caso è più apprezzabile come professionista.

Due giocatori "normali" comunque. Di buone qualità, ma che vanno bene per l' Italia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che c'entra che sono dei professionisti? Ma di che cosa stiamo parlando? C'entra che Suarez in questo modo è uno dei più grandi centravanti del mondo, c'entra che Totti a quaranta anni fa ancora la differenza in serie A e Ibrahimovic sta disintegrando ogni record. Balotelli non vale più di Cerci, anzi, Cerci ha fatto anche meglio.
> Poi certo, Balotelli me lo tengo fino alla morte se la sua alternativa dev'essere Bonazzoli, però con l'intenzione di mettere in piedi un progetto serio lo venderei al volo.



centra perchè come loro sono cambiati (soprattutto Ibra e Suarez) e diventati professionisti può farlo pure Balotelli solo che rispetto a questi sembra più stupid o perchè non ci arriva con la testa a capire certe cose


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Palacio in ogni caso è più apprezzabile come professionista.
> 
> Due giocatori "normali" comunque. Di buone qualità, ma che vanno bene per l' Italia.


Ecco, aprendo il topic volevo dire esattamente questo.
Lo hai riassunto in 2 righe


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2013)

E' impietoso confrontare un uomo con un bambino ragazzi... l'argentino zitto zitto arriva da grandi stagioni... Mario in mezzo ai proclami da casini!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> centra perchè come loro sono cambiati (soprattutto Ibra e Suarez) e diventati professionisti può farlo pure Balotelli solo che rispetto a questi sembra più stupid o perchè non ci arriva con la testa a capire certe cose


Viva il buonismo, certe cose bisognerebbe capirle invece di sognare come i bambini, Balotelli non diventerà mai nessuno, punto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Viva il buonismo, certe cose bisognerebbe capirle invece di sognare come i bambini, Balotelli non diventerà mai nessuno, punto.



se esplode Splè vengo a Napoli e te lo sbatto in faccia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se esplode Splè vengo a Napoli e te lo sbatto in faccia


Fammi un fischio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Media gol di* Palacio* all'Inter: un gol ogni *126 minuti*
> 
> Media gol di *Balotelli* al Milan: un gol ogni *130 minuti*
> 
> ...



però palacio non tira i rigori e fa molto più movimento, quello che viene criticato a balotelli è lo spirito con cui gioca, l'impegno che ci mette, tecnicamente non si discute


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fammi un fischio.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Viva il buonismo, certe cose bisognerebbe capirle invece di sognare come i bambini, Balotelli non diventerà mai nessuno, punto.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se esplode Splè vengo a Napoli e *te lo sbatto in faccia*



Don't worry,qui non discriminiamo i gusti altrui


----------



## folletto (25 Dicembre 2013)

Mettiamoli entrambi in una squadra che gioca a calcio e poi vediamo


----------



## Doctore (25 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mettiamoli entrambi in una squadra che gioca a calcio e poi vediamo


Quoto
Basterebbe anche una squadra che gioca come l inter.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Don't worry,qui non discriminiamo i gusti altrui



che cosa hai capito?


----------



## O Animal (2 Febbraio 2014)

Dove siete innamorati di Palacio? Il primo che mi propone lo scambio Balotelli - Palacio gli entro in casa e faccio una strage...


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ha mangiato due gol e mezzo stasera eh...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fazioso commentare stasera, eh


----------



## Frikez (2 Febbraio 2014)

Da fine agosto sta tirando avanti la carretta da solo, ci sta che abbia un momento di flessione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dove siete innamorati di Palacio? Il primo che mi propone lo scambio Balotelli - Palacio gli entro in casa e faccio una strage...



ahahah vengo con te Animal! xD


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Male stasera, ma dopotutto non stiamo parlando di Messi eh. Ma per me rimane attualmente migliore di Balo già per il fatto che ha deciso un derby ed ha regalato tantissimi punti alla sua squadra. Anche Higuain in campionato non segna da un bel pò ed in serie A ha lo stesso numero di gol di Palacio.


----------



## iceman. (2 Febbraio 2014)

Scelgo sempre Balotelli, più completo, più internazionale, più freddo, più decisivo, più tutto.


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Male stasera, ma dopotutto non stiamo parlando di Messi eh. Ma per me rimane attualmente migliore di Balo già per il fatto che ha deciso un derby ed ha regalato tantissimi punti alla sua squadra. Anche Higuain in campionato non segna da un bel pò ed in serie A ha lo stesso numero di gol di Palacio.



Un scambio Balo <---> Palacio, lo farei subito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

balotelli più calciatore, palacio più giocatore, ma balotelli è più forte in tutto..


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2014)

Sono diversi.
Palacio fa cose che Balotelli si sogna e viceversa


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dove siete innamorati di Palacio? Il primo che mi propone lo scambio Balotelli - Palacio gli entro in casa e faccio una strage...



Visto che ho aperto io il topic con uno scopo ben preciso e non alla luce solamente del gol nel derby, ti rispondo e spiego il perché del confronto 
Premettendo che non sono affatto innamorato di Palacio, che stimo molto ma che considero un attaccante normale come ce ne sono tanti in grado di sfruttare a pieno il suo potenziale, non cambio assolutamente idea. Palacio sta tirando la carretta da solo da inizio stagione in una squadra qualitativamente molto più scarsa della nostra (nonostante ci sia davanti in classifica). Dall'inizio dell'anno è in un momento di flessione e l'Inter ne sta risentendo molto visto che è l'unico terminale offensivo. Francamente non mi ricordo quest'anno tutte queste partite in cui Balotelli è stato decisivo e ha trascinato la squadra. Come ho scritto nel primo post, Balotelli potenzialmente vale anche più di 3/4 Palacio, ma il potenziale non scende in campo: per quanto dimostrato fino ad ora, Balotelli è più o meno sullo stesso livello di Palacio, sono giocatori dal rendimento confrontabile. Balotelli è più forte, da fermo è uno dei migliori del mondo, ma è tatticamente ignorante, fa poco movimento e raramente si mette al servizio della squadra. I limiti di Balotelli sono i punti di forza di Palacio. Il confronto, ripeto, non era dal punto di vista qualitativo (i 2 sono molto diversi), ma riguardava/riguarda il rendimento. Visto che Balotelli viene considerato un campione/fuoriclasse, volevo solamente dire che la strada per diventarlo (se mai ci riuscirà) è ancora molto lunga, al momento è un attaccante normale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Io non farei mai uno scambio Balotelli-Palacio per carità, ma non possiamo di certo dire che in questa stagione il primo sia stato meglio del secondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2014)

Palacio non farà mai un gol del genere


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Palacio non farà mai un gol del genere



Intanto ha deciso un derby, partita in cui Balotelli sistematicamente sparisce.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto ha deciso un derby, partita in cui Balotelli sistematicamente sparisce.



L'anno scorso nel derby di ritorno si è mangiato 3/4 gol nel primo tempo davanti al portiere, roba che De Sciglio l'avrebbe dovuto prendere a calci.
Palacio non farà mai gol del genere, ma Balotelli non farà mai tutto il lavoro che fa per la squadra Palacio.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Palacio non farà mai un gol del genere



Non è il gran gol che fa il grande attaccante.

Per me Inzaghi è tra i più grandi attaccanti di tutti i tempi, e gol del genere nemmeno a porta vuota sarebbe riusciti a farli.


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso nel derby di ritorno si è mangiato 3/4 gol nel primo tempo davanti al portiere, roba che De Sciglio l'avrebbe dovuto prendere a calci.
> Palacio non farà mai gol del genere, ma Balotelli non farà mai tutto il lavoro che fa per la squadra Palacio.



Appunto, nel momento in cui Balotelli giocherà con continuità nel corso dei 90 minuti come è accaduto col Napoli all'andata (probabilmente l'unica partita decente che ha fatto da settembre) forse mi esalterò per un gol assurdo come quello di oggi.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non è il gran gol che fa il grande attaccante.
> 
> Per me Inzaghi è tra i più grandi attaccanti di tutti i tempi, e gol del genere nemmeno a porta vuota sarebbe riusciti a farli.





Però è questo secondo me è meglio di quello di Balo.


----------



## Albijol (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non è il gran gol che fa il grande attaccante.
> 
> Per me Inzaghi è tra i più grandi attaccanti di tutti i tempi, e gol del genere nemmeno a porta vuota sarebbe riusciti a farli.



Dissento nella maniera più assoluta , Inzaghi ha fatto anche gol bellissimi (vatti a rivedere il gol col Bayern), poi era un ottimo colpitore di testa nonostante l'altezza, invece Mario di testa è scarso.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2014)

Palacio sta giocando una delle sue stagioni migliori in Italia ed è allo stesso numero di gol di Balotelli con cinque partite giocate in più.

E' vero che fa cose diverse da Mario, ma chiedete ai vostri amici interisti in quante partite che i nerazzurri non hanno vinto si è mangiato dei gol facili... certo, si danna in fase di recupero, lavora per i compagni e quindi arriva davanti alla porta stanco, ma di fatto quest'anno è assai impreciso. Palacio è un giocatore fantastico, uno che potrebbe giocare in qualunque squadra europea, anche nel Bayern o nel Real.

Penso sia sciocco paragonare un giocatore nel pieno della sua maturità ed esperienza a uno ancora in costruzione, un soldatino con un diamante grezzo. In ogni caso io preferisco il diamante da sgrezzare, quindi Palacio con Balotelli non lo cambierei manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non è il gran gol che fa il grande attaccante.
> 
> Per me Inzaghi è tra i più grandi attaccanti di tutti i tempi, e gol del genere nemmeno a porta vuota sarebbe riusciti a farli.



anche il gran gol fa il grande campione, perchè ti da quella speranza che può sempre crearti qualcosa dal nulla...roba che Palacio non farà mai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto ha deciso un derby, partita in cui Balotelli sistematicamente sparisce.



allora Balotelli ha fatto doppietta alla Germania


----------



## arcanum (15 Febbraio 2014)

Palacio contro la juve (è un big match credo) si è mangiato due gol fatti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dissento nella maniera più assoluta , Inzaghi ha fatto anche gol bellissimi (vatti a rivedere il gol col Bayern), poi era un ottimo colpitore di testa nonostante l'altezza, invece Mario di testa è scarso.


Vabbè dai, ne avrà anche fatto qualcuno bello ma fondamentalmente i suoi goal son sempre stati abbastanza sporchi. Il discorso di fondo però resta, non è la bellezza dei goal a fare il giocatore, di fatto Pippo è uno dei migliori centravanti di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Albijol (15 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, ne avrà anche fatto qualcuno bello ma fondamentalmente i suoi goal son sempre stati abbastanza sporchi.



Quello che volevo dire è che Inzaghi era capacissimo di fare bei gol, poi che fosse sempre uno che preferiva la sostanza alla forma è un altro discorso.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2014)

Palacio gli può solamente allacciare gli scarpini a Balotelli..Il punto è che Palacio al 100% non vale un Balo al 50%


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Palacio gli può solamente allacciare gli scarpini a Balotelli..Il punto è che Palacio al 100% non vale un Balo al 50%


Palacio è un calciatore, Balotelli è un freestyler.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Palacio è un calciatore, Balotelli è un freestyler.




Ognuno la pensa a modo suo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ognuno la pensa a modo suo


Ma guarda, è palese cosa sia Balotelli. Un Balotelli al massimo del suo potenziale è probabilmente tra gli attaccanti più forti del mondo, quindi non sussisterebbe il paragone con Palacio, però sganciandoci un attimino dalla dimensione ideale e tornando a guardare la realtà dei fatti l'argentino non può dirsi inferiore, in alcun modo.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, è palese cosa sia Balotelli. Un Balotelli al massimo del suo potenziale è probabilmente tra gli attaccanti più forti del mondo, quindi non sussisterebbe il paragone con Palacio, però sganciandoci un attimino dalla dimensione ideale e tornando a guardare la realtà dei fatti l'argentino non può dirsi inferiore, in alcun modo.



Ma guarda la puoi pensare come vuoi,non sto qua di certo a cercare di farti cambiare idea.Io parlavo del Balotelli attuale,contro l'attuale Palacio.Tra l'altro è anche da un pò di partite che Palacio fa pietà,ma questo non lo dice nessuno.
Balotelli per me gli è superiore e lo è sempre stato dall'inizio della sua carriera fino ad adesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma guarda la puoi pensare come vuoi,non sto qua di certo a cercare di farti cambiare idea.Io parlavo del Balotelli attuale,contro l'attuale Palacio.Tra l'altro è anche da un pò di partite che Palacio fa pietà,ma questo non lo dice nessuno.
> Balotelli per me gli è superiore e lo è sempre stato dall'inizio della sua carriera fino ad adesso.


Non che faccia meno pietà Balotelli, a parte goal impossibili, ovviamente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Febbraio 2014)

Intanto 26 gol in 40 partite


----------

